# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 11 الميلادى من 1000 م و حتى 1100 م



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 11 الميلادى من 1000 م و حتى 1100 م​
زى ما عرفنا من القرن العاشر إن الخليفة وقتها كان  *الحاكم بأمر الله بن العزيز بالله الخليفة الفاطمى السادس فى 386 هـ / 996 م *
و كان عمره 11 سنة 
و كان وقتها وزير مصر اسمه برجوان .....الوزير دا كان وصى على الحاكم بأمر الله 
بناء عل طلب أبيه لكنه كان بيطلق اسم " وزغة " على الحاكم بأمر الله لأنه كان شكله وحش 
فى حدود سنة 1000 م لما وصل الخليفة لعمر 15 سنة أصبح لا يوجد وصى عليه فأمر بقتل برجوان الذى كان أستاذه أيضا بعد أن أرسل له قائلا " ان الوزغة الصغيرة قد أصبحت تنينا كبيرا و هى تأمرك بالحضور "

المشكلة الكبيرة إن التعلق بالخفاء كان من شيم الخلفاء الفاطميين لأنهم إدعوا معرفة الغيب ليكسبوا نوع من القدسية و المهابة و لكن الأمر كان فى أشده فى الحاكم بأمر الله 
فبدأ يصعد كل صباح على جبل المقطم حيث إدعى أنه يناجى الله كما كان يفعل موسى
الحقيقة لم يذكر المرجع السنة التى بدأ فيه الاضطهاد ....لكن بالرجوع الى السنكسار يمكن معرفة بعض التواريخ 
فمثلا 
فى يوم 20 برمودة عام 1003 م  و بسبب تمسكهم بالايمان إستشهد كل من : 
1-	يوحنا أبو نجاح الكبير" غبريال بن نجاح . فى بعض المراجع "  الذى حكم عليه بضربه بألف سوط لكنه مات قبل الضربة ال 800 إلا أنهم إستمروا بضربه حتى أكملوا ال 1000 جلدة
2-	فهد بن إبراهيم الذى لقبه الحاكم بلقب الرئيس أبا العلاء و كان من أكابر رجال الدولة " وزير "  و قد حكم عليه بضرب عنقه و حرق جسده
كما أنه قبض على 10 آخرين و مارس معهم نفس عذاب الجلد بالسياط فاستشهد 6 منهم و لكن 4 لم يحتملوا و أسلموا و لكن واحد منهم مات متأثرا بجراحه أما ال 3 الباقون فاختفوا بعيدا عن الأنظار الى أن مات الحاكم ثم أعلنوا توبتهم جهارا
كما أنه قتل عيسى بن نسطور " أحد كبار الدولة " فى نفس السنة و لم يرحم كبر سنه 
المهم
فى 12 هاتور 1004 م توفى  البابا فيلوثاؤس
*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا زكريا البطريرك ال 64 فى شهر طوبة 1004 م فى عهد الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله*

هذا البابا وقف ضد عادة السيمونية " أى بيع الرتب الكهنوتية نسبة الى سيمون الساحر الذى أراد شراء موهبة الروح القدس بدراهم "
مما أدى لتكون بعض الأعداء له فوشى أحدهم الى الخليفة أن البطريرك يكاتب ملوك الحبشة و النوبة كاشفا لهم معاناة النصارى ...فأمر الخليفة بسجنه ثم بعد 3 شهور طرحة للأسود مع سوسنة الراهب النوبى إلا أن الأسود إستأنستهم فظن الخليفة أن الأسود ليست ائعة فأبقاها مدة بغير طعام و ذبح خروف و لطخ بدمه أثواب البطريرك و الراهب إلا أن لأسود فعلت كالأول فسجن البابا و ظل يهدده بالحرق ثم حاول إغرؤه بالهبات و العطايا إذا تدين بالاسلام و حمل الأقباط على إعتناقها غير أن البابا لبث كالصخر و أخيرا نفى فى أحد الأديرة فى برية شيهات و أمره أن لا يخرج منه أبدا و أنه يجب عرض رسائله لملك الحبشة و النوبة على الخليفة أولا 
و كان أحيانا يأمر البابا بكتابة الرسائل شارحا فيها الراحة و الحرية فى الدين و عدم التعرض للأقباط و لو كانوا فى شد العذاب و يوصيه خيرا بالمسلمين الذين تحت رعايته

المهم 
 فعل الحاكم بأمر الله مثلما فعل  المتوكل على الله الخليفة العباسى العاشر بل و زاد عنه و استمر إضهاده مدة 9 سنوات و من أوامره
- ألزم الرجال بلبس الغيار و شد الزنار فى أوساطهم " لبس النساء – تخيلوا كدة لو جه رئيس مصر أمر بإن الرجالة المسيحيين يلبسوا جيبة و بلوزة  " 
- و منعم من شراء الإماء و العبيد و من الاحتفال بالأعياد 
- و أحرق صلبان كثيرة و خرب و هدم كنائس  كثيرة و أباح ما فيها  فهدم من سنة 403هـ /1012 م الى 405 هـ / 1014 م ما يقرب من ال 39000 كنيسة فى مصر و الشام 
- و ألزم الرجال النصارى بتعليق الصلبان الخشب زنة كل صليب 5  رطل = 10 كجم  و أن تكون الصلبان فى أعناقم حتى فى دخولهم للحمام 
- و منعهم من ركوب الخيل و جعل لهم أن يركبوا البغال و الحمير بسروج و لم غير محلاه بالذهب و الفضة بل تكون من جلود سود 
- و أمر المكارية " الذين يحملون البضائع و الناس على دوابهم " أن لا يركبوا ذميا
- و لا يحمل نوتى " سائق المركب " ذميا 
- و أن تكون ثياب النصارى و عمائمهم شديدة السواد  و ركب سروجهم من خشب الجميز
- و استولى على أحباس " أراضى أو أوقاف " الكنائس و بنى مكانها جوانع
و أذن بالصلاة الاسلامية  فى كنيسة شنودة بمصر 
- و أكره الكثيرين من النصارى على الاسلام فأسلم عدد عظيم 
- و لم يرحم اليهود أيضا 
فألزمهم بأن يعلق فى أعناقهم خشبا مدورا زنة الخشبة 5 رطل و هى ظاهرة فوق ثيابهم و أن يعلقوا الأجراس
- ثم ألزم اليهود و النصارى بخروجهم من مصر الى بلاد الروم فاجتمعوا بأسرهم تحت القصر و أستغاثوا بعفو الخليفة فأعفى عنهم 
و من رحمة الهنا أن إحتاج ملك الحبشة " لاليبالا " الى أخصائيين فى البناء و الزخرفة لإنشاء عدد من الكنائس 
فبعث الى البابا طالبا منه هؤلاء الاخصائيين فسارع اليه عدد ليس بقليل و نحتوا له مجموعة من الكنائس فى الصخور الطبيعية لا تزال ال الآن آية من آيات الفن المسيحى 
و أصدر الخليفة بعد ذلك مرسوم يلاذن للأقباط مباشرة صناعتهم و تجارتهم و زراعتهم و أن ينتقلوا حيث يشاؤون و من أراد السفر فلا مانع

و من رحمة إلهنا أيضا أن الخليفة  كان يحب راهب اسمه بنيامين كان قد أسلم و لكنه ندم 
فوقف هو و جماعة مثله من النادمين على الأسلمة أمام الخليفة و صرخوا : أيها الملك مرنا أن نعود لديننا أو إذبحنا فاننا لا نطيق أن نبقى مسلمين " فسمح لهم بذلك و كتب لهم مرسوما بأن لا يتعرض لهم أحد بمكروه
و من شدة محبته لهذا الراهب أعطاه إذنا ببناء دير خارج مصر على اسم الشهيد مرقوريوس " دير شهران و دير العريان الآن " 
و كان يتردد على هذا الدير يأكل و يشرب مع الرهبان و أظهر إستعداده لإجابة طلباتهم فطلبوا منه إرجاع البطريرك من المنفى فلبى طلبهم بل و أمر بفتح الكنائس المغلقة التى أمر بهدمها و إعادة ما نهب منها و رد أوقافها اليها 

( وبعد كدة إدعى الحاكم بأمر الله الألوهيه بعد أن خدعه أحد المسلمين بذلك....و اخترع مذهب جديد فاتبعه حوالى 16000 نفس لم يكن بينهم واحد مسيحى و بدأ هذا المذهب " الدورزى " رسميا فى 408 هـ / 1017 م  ثم قتل فى 411 هـ / 1021 م ) هذا الجزء أخذ من مخطوطة المقريزى ج 1 ص 14 و لكن باختصار شديد

*و تولى الخلافة الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله بن الحاكم بأمر الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى لسابع  فى 411 هـ / 1021 م 
و كان عمره 16 سنة *
فأقر الأقباط فى وظائفهم و منحهم حرية العقيدة و أباح لهم الاحتفال بعوائدهم و بأعيادهم و مواسهم 
ثم تنيح البابا زكريا فى 13 هاتور سنة 1032 م
*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الثانى البطريرك ال 65 فى شهر كيهك 1032 م فى عهد خلافة الظاهر بن الحاكم *
إلا أن هذا البطريرك كان محبا للمال برغم محاولات رجل أسمه ابن بكر "بقيرة "للعدول عن ذلك لكنه فشل 

ثم مات الخليفة الظاهر فى 427هـ/ 1036 م

*و بويع للخلافة المستنصر بالله بن علي الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى الثامن  فى 427 هـ / 1036 م *

و كان عمره 7 سنوات و كام شهر
أول لما تولى الخلافة و طبعا لأنه كان لسه طفل فكان اللى ماسك أمور الدولة وزير كويس جدا إسمه أبى القاسم على ....فى عهده إنتعشت البلاد و كانت مصر بخير 
لكنه مات فى 1045 م 
ثم تعين وزراء آخرين لم يكونوا بكفائة أبو القاسم

المهم
 فى 12 هاتور سنة 1047 م توفى البابا شنودة الثانى

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خيرستوذولو " عبد المسيح " البطريرك ال 66 فى شهر كيهك 1047  م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
و قد اتخذ كنيسة المعلقة مقرا له 
و جدد كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس و جعلها كاتدرائية كبرى و مركز لكرسيه 
و جعل كنيسة العذراء فى حى الاروام مقرا له يأوى اليه عند اللزوم 
و الذى دعاه الى ذلك هو انتقال عظمة الاسكندرية الى القاهرة و كثرة ما فيها من المسيحيين و علاقة وظيفته بالحكومة و منذ ذلك الحين سار يعين أسقف للأسكندرية بلقب وكيل الكرازة المرقسية

وفى سنة 1050 م تم تعيين  الفلسطيني الحسن أبو محمد اليازوري وزير مصر بالاضافة الى وظائفه الأخرى و هى 
1-	قاضى القضاه 
2-	داعى الدعاة
هذا الرجل كان شديد الكراهية للمسيحيين عموما و للأقباط خاصة لميل الخليفة اليهم 
وكان من كبار المسلمين رجلا إسمه القاضى أبو الحسين عبد الوهاب ابن على السيراقى و كان قاضى على شئون الريف وكان يبغض النصارى , وحدث أنه ذهب إلى دمروا , فلم يهتم البطريرك بإستقباله وكان يتوهم أن البطريرك سيعطيه شيئاً من المال فلما خاب أمله أرسل رساله إلى وزير الخلافه البازورى إشتكى البطريرك القبطى كما أشار عليه فى الرسالة أن يغلق الكنائس كلها ويهدم الجديد منها ويغرمهم مالاً " فأرسل الوزير رسالة إلية أن يتضمن رسالتة شهود العدل , فذهب القاضى ومعه شهود إلى منزل البطريرك أنبا خرستوذلوس فوجد على بابها منقوش " بإسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين " فاعتبر ذلك كفرا  و احتقار للاسلام فكشط البسملة المسيحية من على بابه– وأمر وزير الخليفة اليازورى بهدم الكنائس الجديدة و بقفل جميع الكنائس المسيحية 
و لإتمام هذا العمل أمر مساعديه أبو الفرج البابلى بهدم كنائس الوجه القبلى و ناصر الدولة بهدم كنائس الوجه البحرى
فقبض ناصر الدولة علي البابا وأمر بأن يدفع غرامة سبعين ألف دينار ولم يكتفوا المسلمين بقفل وهدم الكنائس بل ضيقوا على الأقباط وأهانوهم وأذلوهم وذكر أبو المكارم المؤرخ فى مخطوطه : " وأغلقت الكنائس فى جميع أرض مصر وهدم ما إستجد منها بالوجه البحرى فى خلافة المستنصر بالله ووزارة اليازورى وبطريركية خرستوذولوس (66) فى سنة 446 هـ /1054 م وعندما دفع البابا والأساقفة مبلغ 70 ألف دينار سمح لهم بفتح الكنائس المتبقية التى لم يهدم منها شئ "
أما الأمير المؤيد أبن ميروا المتامى والي للأسكندرية كان محباً للنصارى فاتفق معهم على إخفاء جميع محتويات الكنائس ثم أرسل للوزير يوضح له مدى فقر المسيحيين ف الاسكندرية فخفضت الضريبة من 7000 دينار الى 2000 دينار أخذت 1000 من الأقباط و 1000 من الأروام 
ثم توسلوا اليه أن يفتح لهم الكنائس فوافق بفتح كنيسة مارجرجس سرا و طلب لهم أن يدعوا له هناك 
وفى أيام ناصر الدولة ثارو قوم على البابا خرستوذولوس بدمروا وقبضوا عليه ونهبوا ما كان عنده فى دار سكنه من المال 9000 دينار فنهبوها  و اطلقوا سراحه
و هجموا على أحد أديرة وادى النطرون أثناء وجود البابا فيه فذبحوا لرهبان و أوسعوا البابا تعذيبا و إهانه و لكنه نجى بعد أن توسل رجل قبطى يدعى أبا الطيب " رئيس كتبة ناصر الدولة " الى مولاه أن يطلقه و دفع أبا الطيب لهم 3 ألآف دينار فديه عنه

فقام الشعب القبطى بثورة ضد اليازورى فغضب عليه الخليفة المستنصر بالله وأمر بنفيه إلى تانيس ثم أمر بقتله 
فى الأوقات ديه كانت بتقوم غارات من عرب بنى هلال من بلاد نجد على الأديرة فقتلوا رهبان كثيرين

ثم أصيبت البلاد بمجاعة شديدة ثم وبأ مهلك من سنة 1065 م حتى سنة 1071 م فمات الآلاف حتى أن أهالى تانيس هلكوا جميعا لم يبقى منهم سوى 100 نفس

و فى سنة 1073 م كان قد استحكم البلاء فثاب الخليفة الى رشده و استدعى رجل معروف بقوة شخصيته اسمه بدر الدين الجمالى " أرمنى الجنسية "لإدارة مصر و كان لقبه أمير الجيوش فجاء الى مصر هو و جيشه
فتحسنت أحوال البلد فى عهده لدرجة أن الشعب كله أحبه و سمى حى بأكمله على اسمه و هو معروف باسم حى الجمالية الى الآن
قيل عنه أنه كان مسيحيا و لكنه كان ينحاز للمسلمين حبا فى بقاء سلطانه 

و فى 24 كيهك 1078 م توفى البابا خرستوذولو

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الثانى  البطريرك ال 67 فى 22 برمهات 1078 م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
كثير من الحاقدين حاولوا الأيقاع بين البابا و أمير الجيوش إلا أن المحاولات جميعا باءت بالفشل
و لما كان أمير الجيوش أرمنى الأصل تكاثر عدد الأرمن المهاجرين الى مصر و بالطبع كنيستهم تابعة للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية فقام البابا برسامة غريغورى بطريرك الأرمن 
و تنيح البابا كيرلس الثانى فى 12 بؤونة 1092 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الثانى  البطريرك ال 68  فى 12 بابة  1092 م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
قام البابا ميخائيل بخدمة جليلة لمصر إذ حدت أن النيل أخذ في الانخفاض عاماً بعد عام نتيجة إنشاء ملك الحبشة سداً في بلاده يمنع المياه الكثيرة عن الوصول إلى مصر، فطلب الخليفة المستنصر منه أن يذهب إلى ملك الحبشة، وبما له من مكانه روحية لديه يستطيع أن يجد حلا في هذه المياه، وفعلا سافر البابا ميخائيل إلى الحبشة وقابله ملكها بالترحاب، فعرض عليه المشكلة، فأمر الملك – بعد أن أخذ هدية كان قد أرسلها معه المستنصر– بفتح السد فوصلت المياه إلى مصر وعادت الحياة إلى الزرع والضرع وهبط الغلاء، وعمَّ السرور وكانت هذه أول زيارة لبطريرك مصر للحبشة منذ خضوعها دينيا لكنيسة الإسكندرية

ثم توفي بدرالجمالى في 487هـ /1094م
و خلفه ابنه " الأفضل شاهنشاه "  فى قيادة مصر
و لما تحسنت أحوال البلاد إضطهد المستنصر الأقباط كما إضطهدهم الحاكم و أمرهم بلبس الزنار الأسود و فرض الضرائب على الأفراد و كاد يستمر فى طغيانه لولا خوفه من ملك الحبشة 
ثم توفي المستنصر بعد وفاة بدر بشهور قليلة  487هـ / 1094م 

*و بويع للخلافة المستعلى بالله بن المستنصر بالله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى التاسع   فى 487 هـ / 1094 م *
بعد أن نشب الخلاف بينه و بين أخيه الأكبر نزار
و لكن الوزير القوى " الأفضل شاهنشاه"  ساند المستعلى الطفل  ضد نزار و أسر نزار فى 1095 م و مات فى الأسر سنة 1097 م 
و فى سنة 1097 م بدأت الحروب الصليبية 
الحروب ديه كانت بسبب إن كان فيه راهب فرنسى يدعى بطرس قصد المدينة المقدسة " القدس- أورشليم " التى كانت تحت سيطرة الترك الذين نزعوها من يد الفاطميين و رأى ما فعلوه من أذلال ساكنيها من المسيحيين  معاملة الزائرين منهم كل سنة أسوأ معاملة فعظم عليه لأمر و أوقف أسقف رومية " روما " فحرك الأسقف ملوك الأفرنج لمحاربة المسلمين و انتزاع الأراضى المقدسة من أيديهم 
و بالفعل استولى الأفرنج على القدس فى 15 يوليو 1099 م
و في 12 أغسطس 1099 م فاجأ الصليبيون قوات الأفضل في عسقلان التي حاول الأفضل الاستفادة منها كقاعدة إنطلاق لشن هجمات في وقت لاحق على الصليبيين  وهزمتها في معركة عسقلان، فعاد الأفضل بعد هزيمته إلى القاهرة
يا ترى الحروب لصليبية أثرت على الأقباط و لا إيه
عايز تعرف ؟؟؟؟....... تابع معانا 
يتبع فى الثانى العاشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
 المصدر 
1-	" كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا"
2-	قصة الكنيسة القبطية بقلم إيزيس حبيب المصرى
3-	الرهبنة القبطية فى عصر القديس مقارة ل الأب متى المسكين
4-	السنكسار
5- كنيسة الاسكندرية فى أفريقيا لزاهر رياض


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يونيو 2011)

الرب يباركك 
ويبارك خدمتك
وليكون ليها ثمار كتير​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يونيو 2011)

تاريخ اسود للمسلمين كما هو العادة


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2011)

الرب يبارك مجهودك

موضوع روعععععة  مشوق متابعينه


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2011)

> _*ملاحظة بس بسيطة*
> إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية_



*أجمل تقييم
رائع
رائع
رائع
رائع

*









​


----------



## نونوس14 (8 يونيو 2011)

*رااااااااااااائع جداااااااا*
*ميرسى يا ايرينى ع الموضوع الحلو*
*متاااااااااابعين*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*مجهود رائع*


*+++*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> الرب يباركك
> ويبارك خدمتك
> وليكون ليها ثمار كتير​



شكرا يا سمعان القيروانى على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تاريخ اسود للمسلمين كما هو العادة



شكرا يا حبيب المسيح على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> 
> موضوع روعععععة  مشوق متابعينه



شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك و تعليقك و اعجابك الجميل جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أجمل تقييم
> رائع
> رائع
> رائع
> ...



شكرا يا أستاذ النهيسى على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جداو تشجيعك و تقييمك الجامدين جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رااااااااااااائع جداااااااا*
> *ميرسى يا ايرينى ع الموضوع الحلو*
> *متاااااااااابعين*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*



شكرا يا نونوس 14 على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جدا و تشجيعك السكر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *مجهود رائع*
> 
> ...



شكرا يا elamer 1000 على مرورك و تعليقك و اعجابك الجميل جدا


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2011)

*مجهووووود راااااائع يا ايرينى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهووووود راااااائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*شكرا يامريم 12  على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جدا و تشجيعك و تقييمك الجامدين جدا​*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع يا ايرينى

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
> 
> تسلم ايدك​



*شكرا يا marcelino على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل جدا و تشجيعك و تقييمك الجامدين جدا​*


----------

